# Crate trained dog now cries at night



## Liz4891 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a 9 month old Siberian Husky. As soon as I got him I started crate training it went well. The first night he cried. The second he slept all night....I mean 8 hours without crying or any accidents. I wanted to go and wake him up in the middle of the night, but they say never wake a sleeping baby right?  Anyways I was taking his water away at night like around 8 or 9 pm. I really never had any problems he would sleep 8 hours most nights and every now and then did wake up early and I would let he out and then put him back in his crate.

For the last two months he has been waking up between 3 am and 6 am every morning. He will stay in his crate for about 4 hours and then start crying. I go and let him out, when he comes back in he lays down on his bed outside the crate and just looks at me with his blue eyes saying "I'll be good mommy I promise" This is where the problem is. If I lock him up he will cry and cry and cry. I mean for hours non-stop. If I leave him out and he hasn't pooped yet in the morning he will poop in the house.

What do I do to stop him from crying in the middle of the night. I don't even know if it is that he has to go. I feel like he is just crying because he wants to be out of his crate. I can't keep waking up in the middle of the night every night and if I leave him out he has accidents sometimes. Any suggestions?


----------



## fblough (May 28, 2010)

where is his crate? We had the exact same thing with our 5 month old puppy. Did great with sleeping in crate for first month, then started waking up at 2:00 am. and 4:00 am. We had her crate in another room and now that it is in our bedroom....problem solved. Lays there till we get up. I really didn't want crate in room but it has resulted in better sleep so i guess she wins.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

i agree, if the crate isnt in your room he may feel that everyone is abandoned him, his crying might be his way if trying to locate you guys. when i was crate training my 3 dogs, their crates always stayed in my bedroom. also, i found they some make a fuss if they can see out, so i always covered their crates with a blanket or sheet.


----------



## stupidlamb21 (Nov 30, 2011)

We have a 3 month old American Bulldog and he seems to have the same problem. He started his crate training by sleeping through the night but now he wakes us up every morning at 6:45 or so. He cries and he won't stop. My husband and I have tried waiting to let him and our lab out until he stops but he won't. We have also tried covering the windows of the room they both sleep in and that did nothing.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I never let a crying dog out of a crate. I don't know how my dogs learned this, but if they really need out at a time I wouldn't normally take them out, they let out a few very quiet whimpers. I immediately take them out, but then they go right back in.

Removing a crying dog from a crate teaches them to cry. If you know they wake up at 6:45, get them out at 6:30 before the drama starts and then put them back up until you are ready for them to come out again.

My dogs crate in the room I am in. If a new dog/pup cries, I cover them until they are quiet for a few seconds then I uncover them. The first few days, this is a miserable job. Once they learn, it's fabulous.

To the OP, it sounds like the pup has won a few rounds. I would set an alarm for 3 am, take him out, then put him back. If he has a fit for a few nights, so be it. He will get over it if you stand strong. Caving in every now and then will really, really set you back.


----------

